# my switching layout .



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Some various shots taken from my switching layout.


----------



## HOMatt (Feb 14, 2016)

very nice detail work. What is the chain link fence made out of?


----------



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Thanks . 
The fence is made of wire and screen material bought at my local dollar store .


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Your track work looks super, very realistic.

Magic


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Very Nice!!! :thumbsup: :appl:


----------



## GreatLakesRailDivision (May 2, 2016)

Thanks guys !


----------



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

Is 'The Big Burger' scratch built? Because that is an awesome little building.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work. Like the chain link


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

That ford Granada makes the burger scene! LOL


----------

